# New Channel Announcement: ButteryCubes!



## qwr (Jan 22, 2021)

This is my new channel dedicated to cubing content! It will likely be mostly hardware focused. My unboxings are quite long so it's probably better to just put them on in the background like I like to have my unboxings.

Edit: check the latest post for latest video!


----------



## Scollier (Jan 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> This is my new channel dedicated to cubing content! It will likely be mostly hardware focused. My unboxings are quite long so it's probably better to just put them on in the background like I like to have my unboxings.
> 
> So far I only have unboxings but I'll have much different content in the future, so subscribe!
> 
> ...



Nice! Subbed


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 22, 2021)

Subbed!


----------



## qwr (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you for the support


----------



## qwr (Jan 25, 2021)

Quick video






Here's a nice picture


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice unboxing video, and cool collection puzzles.


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2021)

New video








Simple way to improve magnet strength on a Tengyun V1


I don't know about you, but I love the Tengyun V1...it desperately needed an increase in magnet strength though. With this, I decided to look into it. Putting magnets in the center caps would not work very well because of the shape of the pieces. Replacing stock magnets isn't very feasible...




www.speedsolving.com





Maybe I should edit the OP to link to each new video post? Otherwise the OP will get outdated.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 27, 2021)

You wanted your name to be ButterCuber after CrispyCuber, and you actually did it lol


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> You wanted your name to be ButterCuber after CrispyCuber, and you actually did it lol



What can I say. I love me a smooth buttery cube.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

HOW COULD YOU WAIT 3 WEEKS FOR YOUR PACKAGE


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> HOW COULD YOU WAIT 3 WEEKS FOR YOUR PACKAGE


That's what happens when you order from China. I'm in no rush anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> HOW COULD YOU WAIT 3 WEEKS FOR YOUR PACKAGE


HOW COULD YOU WAIT THIS LONG FOR CHRISTMAS


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> HOW COULD YOU WAIT THIS LONG FOR CHRISTMAS


Birthday in between


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Birthday in between


the point is that waiting 2 weeks isn't significant


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> the point is that waiting 2 weeks isn't significant


It would matter if I were trying to grow as a channel and I needed to get a review on a new puzzle out. But if I managed to make it to a few hundred subs then at that point maybe I would be sponsored. I'm not planning on making videos in a timely manner though.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Birthday in between





Alex Davison said:


> the point is that waiting 2 weeks isn't significant


we're getting off topic, so after this let's just stop.

I HAVE TO WAIT ALL THE WAY UNTIL DECEMBER TO GET CHRISTMAS PRESENT, THEN MY BIRTHDAY, NONE IN BETWEEN, SO I WAIT MONTHS.

Also waiting for orders in Cubicle without being sponsored can take a long time, or only a few days, it is not really consistent. My first Cubicle order took a few weeks to come, but my second order (which was for my birthday) only came after a few days.


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2021)

I live on the east coast. I've ordered from TC a few times and never had it take more than a week. Actually since they've all been over $40 I think they're all priority mail.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> That's what happens when you order from China. I'm in no rush anyway.


ordering from china is risky. Cameron brown lost 200$ on fraud


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> ordering from china is risky. Cameron brown lost 200$ on fraud


Not if you order from somewhere like Cubezz, which is very reliable (obviously compared to other Chinese stores, not American or European stores).


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2021)

they're reliable, just don't expect any replacement parts or refunds without hassling paypal. hknowstore is nicer and they have a lot of non wca puzzles


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm wondering for other people who want to buy from lets say china or someplace else, is there a thread that lists the most reliable stores online you can use to buy puzzles? It can benefit the community.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 28, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> I'm wondering for other people who want to buy from lets say china or someplace else, is there a thread that lists the most reliable stores online you can use to buy puzzles? It can benefit the community.


This one?








[Help Thread] - Where To Buy Cubes Thread


Champion's Cube Store Link. Shipping Information - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Cube Depot USA Link. Based in Astoria, NY, USA. For order within the United States, CubeDepot ships with First Class Mail and...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

heck my dad would not let me order from china. Even TC is something big.
However, I have convinced him for TC. It is much cheaper than Scamazon


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 28, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> I'm wondering for other people who want to buy from lets say china or someplace else, is there a thread that lists the most reliable stores online you can use to buy puzzles? It can benefit the community.


Aren't you in Bangladesh tho?
Cublelo.com?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> As the GAN 11M Pro thread turns into a war, we have Sub1Hour change his profile picture again (no surprise there) and new members have joined! rubik2005 changed his profile picture to the dude from Elf, even though it's the end of January. Does he forget leap year 30 times? Want to be part of SS GOSSIP? Look in the off topic section to find the thread! Stay tuned for the SS GOSSIP OF FEBUARY!


LMAO keep it going


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 28, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Aren't you in Bangladesh tho?
> Cublelo.com?


He's lives in the US, he was just born in Bangladesh.


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2021)

cubezz and ziicube have generally been reliable. both sites often have old cubes still in stock and have newer releases a few days before TC and SCS announce them. HKnowstore (HK not China) I believe is very reliable, has good customer service, and has many cool non WCA puzzles in stock.


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

Here's some entertainment: a user by the name of Maxwell Blancmange got mad he couldn't hear the difference in the sounds of my speedcubes in my speedcube sound comparison and presumably went through all my videos and disliked them! lmao

The original comment is gone now even though I didn't remove it. Youtube works in mysterious ways.
edit: I'm more concerned if youtube is randomly removing comments than actual negative comments themselves. I don't engage in censorship.


----------



## qwr (Jan 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Oh,shoot. Im sorry about that. I guess you will have to Re-Reupload


sorry about what


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

NM I misread your post. Thought all of your videos got removed lol


qwr said:


> sorry about what


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

New silly video






Here's the waveforms which are interesting


----------



## qwr (Feb 13, 2021)

I thought about making videos on my own method for solving puzzles. Like what other youtubers do but retrospectively instead of during the solving process. What do you guys think


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> I thought about making videos on my own method for solving puzzles. Like what other youtubers do but retrospectively instead of during the solving process. What do you guys think


I think it’s be good. I know from other threads you’ve dedicated time to developing methods which many people don’t ever attempt and you had that big long list of 2x2 algs which obviously took a lot of intentional thought. I’m sure you’d have some interesting things to say about your process.


----------



## qwr (Feb 13, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I think it’s be good. I know from other threads you’ve dedicated time to developing methods which many people don’t ever attempt and you had that big long list of 2x2 algs which obviously took a lot of intentional thought. I’m sure you’d have some interesting things to say about your process.



yeah that 2x2 list was mostly from using the 2x2 version of cube solver (idk if it can handle more complicated things like restricting moves to use or generating longer than the shortest possible algs) and messing around with alg.cubing.net

my methods are very elementary, but that is probably an advantage for videos since then they will be easier to digest. the issue is that I don't think I have a solid enough understanding of alg creation yet.


----------



## qwr (Feb 14, 2021)

Topics that would've been long forum posts in the past, like my idea for finding stats of average cross movecount based on white only or color neutral, or how to setup a kilomimx, may become videos. I hope this doesn't turn anyone off because I know text is a lot easier to read than having to sit through my videos, though for some, text may be boring to read.

Music would make the videos a lot less boring. I like the style of not using music in my videos, though I guess that music makes people much more likely to stay on the video and not click away.


----------



## qwr (Feb 18, 2021)

Well I can say for sure there is no consistent upload schedule after my semester has started up again.
Sorry to my 20 some subscribers, many of whom have probably forgotten already that they subscribed - even videos of mostly unedited footage still takes a conscious effort to sit down and film/produce.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> Well I can say for sure there is no consistent upload schedule after my semester has started up again.
> Sorry to my 20 some subscribers, many of whom have probably forgotten already that they subscribed - even videos of mostly unedited footage still takes a conscious effort to sit down and film/produce.


that is why i gave up yt.
hope you figure something out!


----------



## qwr (Feb 18, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> that is why i gave up yt.
> hope you figure something out!


you don't have to give up entirely. as a small channel, subs aren't expecting an uploading schedule


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 18, 2021)

No, quit because filming and editing with school


----------



## qwr (Feb 22, 2021)

Your favorite youCUBER is back


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> Your favorite youCUBER is back


I found a better exec can I pls you?


----------



## qwr (Feb 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I found a better exec can I pls you?


sorry my alg is OO (optimistically optimal).


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> sorry my alg is OO (optimistically optimal).


R2 is better than R2' lol


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 22, 2021)

Nice! About to sub!


----------



## qwr (Mar 4, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Nice! About to sub!


Thanks.

I have some videos planned that focus on hardware like basic setting up of puzzles and unboxings. I don't feel qualified to do stuff like algs or speedsolving. Do you guys have any interesting ideas for videos?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have some videos planned that focus on hardware like basic setting up of puzzles and unboxings. I don't feel qualified to do stuff like algs or speedsolving. Do you guys have any interesting ideas for videos?


Lubing the springs vs not lubing the springs.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have some videos planned that focus on hardware like basic setting up of puzzles and unboxings. I don't feel qualified to do stuff like algs or speedsolving. Do you guys have any interesting ideas for videos?


Maybe a video on spring noise, and if it does anything to your cube besides the annoying sound.


----------



## qwr (Mar 4, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Maybe a video on spring noise, and if it does anything to your cube besides the annoying sound.





Cubing Forever said:


> Lubing the springs vs not lubing the springs.



it's interesting - I've been trying to get rid of the spring noise on my rs3m 2020 and my usual core lube isn't enough. this is some extreme spring noise


----------



## qwr (Mar 5, 2021)

I really enjoy the videos by the Cubing Historian and I think it would be fun to make videos of my own on cubing hardware. I wasn't there for much of it but I think it could be quite entertaining. Two ideas I had were explaining the original Chinese cubing companies (Type A/B/etc.) and "The legend of DaYan: the rise, fall, and return"
what do you guys think  it'll take a lot of research time because I have a lot of different little points to cover.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 5, 2021)

qwr said:


> I really enjoy the videos by the Cubing Historian and I think it would be fun to make videos of my own on cubing hardware. I wasn't there for much of it but I think it could be quite entertaining. Two ideas I had were explaining the original Chinese cubing companies (Type A/B/etc.) and "The legend of DaYan: the rise, fall, and return"
> what do you guys think  it'll take a lot of research time because I have a lot of different little points to cover.


Both of those ideas sound pretty interesting to me


----------



## qwr (Mar 16, 2021)

For the short term I had the idea of trying to setup a "mystic" or "angstrom" cube since I have both lubes. I have a stock rs3m 2020 and a tengyun v1 for which the factory lube has worn out. Which setup should I try for each cube?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

qwr said:


> For the short term I had the idea of trying to setup a "mystic" or "angstrom" cube since I have both lubes. I have a stock rs3m 2020 and a tengyun v1 for which the factory lube has worn out. Which setup should I try for each cube?


I recommend angstrom on the tengyun and mystic on the rs3m. but both are more than just one lube


----------



## qwr (Mar 16, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I recommend angstrom on the tengyun and mystic on the rs3m. but both are more than just one lube


thanks. i want to keep the natural quickness of the tengyun and hopefully speed up my rs3m 2020.


----------



## qwr (Mar 20, 2021)

quick video. are these kinds of videos popular?


----------



## qwr (Mar 31, 2021)

quick unboxing


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice unboxing! V-Cubes are ancient, but what's Cubesmith?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 31, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Nice unboxing! V-Cubes are ancient, but what's Cubesmith?


special custom stickers I belive.
THey went out of business


----------



## Icubez (Mar 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> Quick video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow That Is so Cool


----------



## Icubez (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice Idea


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 31, 2021)

Icubez said:


> Wow That Is so Cool





Icubez said:


> Nice Idea


please refrain from double posting


----------



## qwr (Mar 31, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Nice unboxing! V-Cubes are ancient, but what's Cubesmith?


back then the stock stickers that came with cubes were terrible and dull so there were some companies that produced much higher quality stickers, cubesmith being well known and quite popular. nowadays stock stickers are usually good and stores like TC and SCS have their own sticker service.

I might make a video on it in Cubing Historian style. Just today I looked and found my original set of cubesmith stickers from 2010 so those will definitely be in the video. I even started writing a script for it. @EngiNerdBrian maybe you can help out and share your experience with them with me


----------



## qwr (Apr 22, 2021)

I know there aren't people lining up to see the latest ButteryCubes video but I have been uploading my past videos roughly at one per week and I think that is a reasonable pace. It's been a few weeks since my last video so I'll try to get some more videos up because I enjoy making them.


----------



## qwr (Apr 26, 2021)

new videos coming Soon


----------



## qwr (Apr 26, 2021)

Different kind of video


----------



## qwr (May 8, 2021)

New unboxing


----------



## qwr (May 15, 2021)

Had a lot of fun making this all out thumbnail since people told me my thumbnails were plain


----------



## qwr (May 21, 2021)

New unboxing
Description also has some thoughts about using Shotcut


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> Had a lot of fun making this all out thumbnail since people told me my thumbnails were plain


I did this with my Shengshou Kilominx, and it made it soooo much better. I haven't even lubed it yet! Thanks!


----------



## qwr (May 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I did this with my Shengshou Kilominx, and it made it soooo much better. I haven't even lubed it yet! Thanks!


I'm glad it helped!


----------



## qwr (May 24, 2021)

1/3 year channel retrospective time, because why not!

I didn't plan on doing so, but I've ended up uploading almost exactly every single week (like @Nmile7300). I'm not super focused on growth (as you can tell by what kind of videos I upload), but it seems like the channel grows somewhat consistently with this pattern. My other channel some of you may know I've uploaded sporadically to over the past eleven years, with no consistent uploads. Here is a breakdown by traffic course, which shows most people are finding my videos by actually searching rather than being suggested.




Youtube strangely has subscribers gained counter but not cumulative subscribers, but this is easy to make by exporting the numbers and putting them in a spreadsheet. The original subscribers are all from these forums, so I have to give a big thank you to my initial subscribers for jumpstarting the channel.





Some videos I expected to be popular, like my Tengyun magnet tutorial, which afaik was unique on youtube, and for some reason is much more popular than any other video. But honestly, I expected my old cube unboxings to be more popular. It seems like for some reason my RS3M 2020 fixing video was popular, maybe since ithad a good title? I thought the kilominx tutorial would be popular, but maybe people just don't care about kilominx.





I don't have enough data on this channel for age or gender demographics, but there is geography which doesn't really add up but is interesting nevertheless


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 24, 2021)

I'm one of those 19 indians lol
(Or probably all of those Indian views are mine)


----------



## qwr (May 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I'm one of those 19 indians lol
> (Or probably all of those Indian views are mine)


I appreciate you watching my videos. I expected most of viewers to come from English-speaking countries, since that is what language my videos are in.

On a related note, I wonder how popular cubing is in India. The Indian youcubers I know of are Ram Thakkar, CubeLang (@abunickabhi), and Siddharth Ram. Well, I guess Shivam Bansal counts since he used to be MBLD WR (I think he and Mark Boyanowski were the first people to come up after Maskow's long reign.)

I also suspect cubing is hugely popular in China, but on their own sites instead of youtube. Fun fact: a lot of youtube videos for cubing and minecraft are reuploaded to china since they don't have access to youtube. This is CubeRoot's channel I think: https://space.bilibili.com/432490072 I see stuff from Stanley Chapel, J Perm, Monkey League, Livia Kleiner, Tingman, Z3 Cubing, just to name a few


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> I appreciate you watching my videos. I expected most of viewers to come from English-speaking countries, since that is what language my videos are in.
> 
> On a related note, I wonder how popular cubing is in India. The Indian youcubers I know of are Ram Thakkar, CubeLang (@abunickabhi), and Siddharth Ram. Well, I guess Shivam Bansal counts since he used to be MBLD WR (I think he and Mark Boyanowski were the first people to come up after Maskow's long reign.)
> 
> I also suspect cubing is hugely popular in China, but on their own sites instead of youtube. Fun fact: a lot of youtube videos for cubing and minecraft are reuploaded to china since they don't have access to youtube. This is CubeRoot's channel I think: https://space.bilibili.com/432490072 I see stuff from Stanley Chapel, J Perm, Monkey League, Livia Kleiner, Tingman, Z3 Cubing, just to name a few


In pre-covid times, cubing wasn't that popular here and afaik it was discouraged a lot by parents(parents here usually don't encourage activities that aren't studies, art or sports). It's only now that cubing is gaining popularity. Hopefully, by the time this covid **** is gone, there'll be a lot more cubers and comps here  !!!


----------



## qwr (May 30, 2021)

This is an admittedly lazy video before I upload my other unboxings.
I watched the BrodyTheCuber video on how to grow a channel, and while I agree with the general premise, I am in the small minority in that I like less edited videos with no music, so my videos reflect that. But if I really wanted to grow my channel I would surely edit more and put music to keep people interested. I have not decided if I want to do this at a later date.


----------



## qwr (Jun 21, 2021)

@swburk 

From description, since I want your guys' feedback:


> Also in this video I tried to put more energy in my voice and cut out more video to shorten the video, although the video still ends up with mostly me talking. I don't like how my voice sounds in these videos and perhaps I should've edited more talking.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> I watched the BrodyTheCuber video on how to grow a channel, and while I agree with the general premise, I am in the small minority in that I like less edited videos with no music


My $0.02. I agreed with a lot of what Brody had to say and his advice would benefit a lot of channels who want to create and grow a channel similar to his. There were a few topics I just plain disagreed with for reasons that can only be called “creative differences.”

Like you said the unedited “raw” nature of some videos I really enjoy. I am personally a fan of long real time solving too-he recommended keeping things short and instantly engaging. While that’s just good general presentation advice it may not be the content some of us creators choose to produce. Our channels may not grow as fast but we’ll be producing videos in the style we want to see not just videos for the sake of maximum views.

That f/s with white plastic and the black outline around the stickers is one of the coolest 3x3s I’ve ever seen, such a great looking puzzle!


----------



## qwr (Jun 22, 2021)

A difference is a lot of young youcubers make it their goal to get sponsored, while I feel like I am more of a collector in the vein of RPKVids than a general youcuber. To be sponsored I would need to be consistently making videos, which is something that I have been doing for the few months my channel has existed but not something I can guarantee. I am either working or studying full-time and maybe I don't have the motivation to make many videos, so I'll have to ditch the weekly uploads once I run out of ideas.


----------



## Jonathan Cuber (Jun 22, 2021)

nice
ima check it


----------



## qwr (Jul 12, 2021)

I've felt really out of drive to create new videos now so I've been on a several week break. I always knew this would happen but I still feel kinda bad for not making videos, even though I barely have an audience.


----------



## qwr (Aug 19, 2021)

For the cubing boomers
secrets revealed


----------



## qwr (Sep 21, 2021)

New video with the help of my friend


----------



## qwr (Dec 19, 2021)

For anyone who cares, sorry I haven't put out any videos. Recently I've been under a lot of emotional stress caused by mood issues and personal hangups about covid mandate related issues. I feel old and dont have the energy to do much but I think I am recovering. Maybe I'll do a short silly video on a 2x2x3 or something.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> Recently I've been under a lot of emotional stress caused by mood issues and personal hangups about covid mandate related issues.


You aren't the only one. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> For anyone who cares, sorry I haven't put out any videos. Recently I've been under a lot of emotional stress caused by mood issues and personal hangups about covid mandate related issues. I feel old and dont have the energy to do much but I think I am recovering. Maybe I'll do a short silly video on a 2x2x3 or something.


The curse of awareness and consciously processing the state of the world struggle is real right now. Hang in there.


----------



## Yepala (Dec 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> /For anyone who cares, sorry I haven't put out any videos. Recently I've been under a lot of emotional stress caused by mood issues and personal hangups about covid mandate related issues. I feel old and dont have the energy to do much but I think I am recovering. Maybe I'll do a short silly video on a 2x2x3 or something.



I know that feeling bro, in my country they are talking about a new lockdown coming soon... F***** covid! I hope you feel better soon


----------



## qwr (May 19, 2022)

I look at some of my videos and they seem so stupid to me, like the painting the megaminx and long unboxings. My cube collection is useless - why did I even buy most of these cubes I don't really use just to put on a little shelf? I am so anxious all the time about my future. Why can't I go through my daily life normally? I want to retire the channel for now since the videos all seem so pointless.


----------



## ender9994 (May 19, 2022)

qwr said:


> I look at some of my videos and they seem so stupid to me, like the painting the megaminx and long unboxings. My cube collection is useless - why did I even buy most of these cubes I don't really use just to put on a little shelf? I am so anxious all the time about my future. Why can't I go through my daily life normally? I want to retire the channel for now since the videos all seem so pointless.


I enjoy your videos! It sounds like you are going through a rough spot, but don't think that your hobby/collection is useless, I am sure you have gotten lots of enjoyment from it in the past. Perhaps take a break from cubing and focus on other aspects of your life? 

If you are thinking of selling, my recommendation is this: take all your cubes down and put them in a box and store them away. Wait a few months and see if your opinion has changed at all.


----------



## qwr (May 19, 2022)

I do think I got unusual amounts of excitement since I bought cubes I didn't even really care about just because they had a unique quirk about them and I wanted to relive some of my old cubing days. The cube collection is already partly in a box. Maybe it'll stay here at my parents' place forever until they decide to move. It's hard for me to imagine my family not living in this house and me eventually returning to home, even tho I lived elsewhere just fine for college... I am overthinking this so much. man I need therapy.


----------

